# مفتاح الصلب Key To Steel نسخة 1998 pdf



## محمد شمروخ (14 مارس 2010)

*رغم أنها نسخة قديمة إلي حد ما و لكني ما زلت أستخدمها حتي الأن
أرجو ممن يجدها مفيدة له ألا ينسنا من دعائه
أما من لا يجدها كذلك فليغفر لي إضاعة وقته
أي استفسار عن استخدام هذه النسخة ارجو ارساله و ليعينني الله علي الإجابة

http://www.4shared.com/file/240920760/708335c7/Key_To_Steel_1998_Part_0.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/240921715/f71430ea/Key_To_Steel_1998_PART_1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/240940424/9e847f23/Key_To_Steel_1998_PART_10.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/240941676/b6c55941/Key_To_Steel_1998_PART_11.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/240942646/8f5da56c/Key_To_Steel_1998_PART_12.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/240943431/e5401503/Key_To_Steel_1998_PART_13.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/240943947/4bbab5a2/Key_To_Steel_1998_PART_14.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/240944312/d6e70807/Key_To_Steel_1998_PART_15.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/240947151/3ab3e739/Key_To_Steel_1998_PART_16.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/240949784/1b25667a/Key_To_Steel_1998_PART_17.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/240950950/e310971e/Key_To_Steel_1998_PART_18.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/240952926/ef3b6c67/Key_To_Steel_1998_PART_19.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/240922770/c391cc0d/Key_To_Steel_1998_PART_2.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/240923232/f784cdab/Key_To_Steel_1998_PART_3.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/240924082/8a23f8b7/Key_To_Steel_1998_PART_4.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/240924523/100e240/Key_To_Steel_1998_PART_5.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/240929566/e76c0b16/Key_To_Steel_1998_PART_6.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/240936436/fedaac82/Key_To_Steel_1998_PART_7.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/240936865/13bef019/Key_To_Steel_1998_PART_8.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/240938053/3f3c2064/Key_To_Steel_1998_PART_9.html

*


----------



## زعيم كيما (14 مارس 2010)

الف-شكر-اللك-وربنايكرمك-بنعمته


----------



## ammar-kh (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
مشكور عالمجهود
بش ما هو ال 
*Key To Steel *

بشكل مختصر
شكرا


----------



## محمد شمروخ (15 مارس 2010)

ammar-kh قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مشكور عالمجهود
> بش ما هو ال
> *key to steel *
> ...


key to steel هو أكبر فهرس تستطيع أن تجد فيه المعلومات الآتية:
فهرس لكل درجات و أنواع الصلب steel grades المنتجة في ألمانيا
الشركات المنتجة لهذه الأنواع
المنتجات المقابلة للمنتج الألماني في أمريكا و ايطاليا و السويد و اليابان و روسيا إلخ
المواصفات الميكانيكية لكل grade
التحليل الكيميائي لكل grade
تستطيع البحث في الكتاب إذا كان لديك :
1-رقم الخامة
2-اسم الخامة (بأي ستاندرد لأي دولة)
3- التحليل الكيميائي لخامة غير معلومة
أرجو ان اكون أعطيتك معلومات مختصرة عن الكتاب الذي اعتبره احد ايادي مهندسي التصميم التي لا يمكن الاستغناء عنها


----------



## بوقرقره (15 مارس 2010)

حقا إنه كتاب رائع........... الشكر الجزيل لك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## عصمت جميل هلسه (15 مارس 2010)

شكرا على كافة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عصمت جميل هلسه (15 مارس 2010)

يا ريت نحصل على نسخ الكترونية من المواصفات القياسية العالمية للمحابس الكروية وبشكل عام المحابس والردادات والمواسير بكافة انواعها والتي تشمل ما يلي :
المواصفات العالميه للوازم​ ​ *1- **كافة المحابس والردادات ضمن المواصفة التاليه :-*

*1- The check valves of PN 16 and PN 25 shall be accordance with B.S. 5153. Valves with PN 40 shall be accordance with B.S. 1868 . Flanges shall be accordance with B.S. 4504 for all pressure .*
*2- The Gate Valves of PN 16 and PN 25 shall be accordance with B.S. 5163. Valves with PN 40 shall comply in face to face to dimension with ISO 5752 .*
*Testing shall be in accordance with B.S. 6755 Rate (A) for all valves**.*

*2- **كافة لوازم الـــ (**polyethylene**) ضمن المواصفة التالية :*
*حسب المواصفات العالمية **ISO14236/2000*
*علما بان الضغط التشغيلي **16** بار *
**High Density Poly Ethylene pipes shall comply with ISO4427 -1996 (E) AND ISO 161-1:1996.*
**Non-metallic products in contact with potable water shall comply with requirements of BS 6920,1996.*
**Carbon black ******* according to ISO 6964 .*
**Density test for raw material and pipes shall be performed according to ISO 1183 .*
** Melt flow rate (MFR)this shall be determined to the method given in ISO 1133. *

*1- Assembled joints between fittings and polyethylene pipe , test of leak profanes under internal pressure when subjected bending. *
*3- **Assembled joints between fittings and polyethylene pressure pipes test of resistance to pull out .*









*4- **مواسير وقطع الدكتايل بكافة الاقيسه ضمن المواصفات التالية :*

- *Dimensions according to ISO 4179/2005 :*
· *External Diameter .*
· *Ovality.*
· *Wall Thickens.*

- *Cement Mortar Lining Thickness According to ISO 4179/2005.*
- *Hardness Test according to ISO 4179/2005 and ISO *
- *Microstructure Examination .*
- *Tensile test according to ISO 4179/2005..*
- *Hydrostatic Pressure test according to ISO 4179/2005..*
- *SEM & EDX analysis for external coating .*
- *External Coating ( Bitumen ) Thickness according to ISO 4179/2005.& EN 545/2002.*

*5- **مواسير الجلفانيز و قطعها وفق المواصفات التالية :*
- *According * * to* *JS 547 , JS 548 , BS 21 **, BS 729 and 143&1256/1986 .*
- *Thickness of Zinc Coating According to BS 729*
- *Dimensions According to BS 143*
- *Threads Dimensions According to BS 21/1985*
- *Type of Zinc Coating.*
- *Hydrostatic Pressure test according to BS 143&1256/1986 .*

*6- **مواسير اللحام وقطعها وفق المواصفات التالية :-*

*According * * to BS 729 & BS 534/90 & BS 143 & BS1256 *
*And BS 21.*

*7- **المحابس الكروية** ضمن المواصفات القياسية الاردنية رقم 548 /1994 بالاضافة الى المواصفات القياسية العالمية البريطانية :*
*According * * to BS 5159 & 21 & 1387 *


----------



## زيد العراقي (15 مارس 2010)

بارك الله بجهودك وان شاء الله تكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عاشق الروح (15 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ammar-kh (16 مارس 2010)

اشكرك على الشرح المميز و الجميل
البلاغة في الايجاز
يبد انك مهندس ناجح
تقبل فائق تحياتي و احترامي


----------



## eng_asd2000 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/احمد مصطفى حسن (26 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ahmam (4 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك في عمرك


----------



## ronzamoove (10 مارس 2012)

يسر الله لك امرك واعطاك ما تتمنى 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بشير السعدي (31 أكتوبر 2014)

احسنت بارك الله جهودك


----------

